# aliens on moonshine



## blondlebanese (Jul 20, 2016)

anybody know anything about aliens on moonshine. i cant find much info.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Donald goona build a wall where they cant bring moonshine over the border. Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Thats interesting. As far as I know its made in the South of the USA. Like Tim Smiths Climax. Now found in all booze stores.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

That was a joke NB. Lol
I have moonshiners in my family.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Thats cool weedhopper! Really cool!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah,,they are Hillbillies and crazy as hell,,but they make some awesome moonshine.  I like the Cinnamon moonshine. Freaking yummy
Just dont get drunk and pass out,,,or ya might wake up with a sore *** and a banjo playing. :rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

I wish I lived in a more rural location. I love the trees and peace. I wouldn't say I'm a hillbilly. I'll say I'm a wanna-be that still wants WIfi.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

If your a Hillbilly you dont need a Wife if ya got sisters or cousins.  :rofl:

Oh wait,,you said Wifi,,,whoops.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes I have a wife. That was really good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

You have a Wife,,,,2nd cousin A? 
Just messen with ya my friend. Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

No shes only related to me by marriage. Like your sense of humor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

I love all my cousins,,,yes i do,,,,:rofl:


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

I love my cousins too. Don't see them enough.:yeahthat:


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a hillbilly gardener, and a moonshiner.  Not much in the way of Wi-Fi but we do have DSL ........ And satellite. Usually,,, well, sometimes.  :confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

And your cousins?
And by the way,,,2nd cousin dont count.   :rofl:


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 14, 2016)

so nobody knows about aliens on moonshine.  has anyone even heard of the strain?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope,,,i thought you were joking.

http://stuffstonerslike.com/2015/05/aliens-on-moonshine-strain/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Aliens_On_Moonshine/Sin_City_Seeds/


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zavvz8ADZMQ&feature[/ame]


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 17, 2016)

St_Nick said:


> I'm a hillbilly gardener, and a moonshiner.  Not much in the way of Wi-Fi but we do have DSL ........ And satellite. Usually,,, well, sometimes.  :confused2:



might be a couzin of mine,...ol mash barral cookin oft puttin co2 to the grow!!


----------

